

Why Google Has Too Much Control Over Your Private Life - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/12/19/opinion/why-google-has-too-much-power-over-your-private-life.html

======
001sky
_Data is the engine of online markets and has become, indeed, a new asset
class._

\-- Interesting sound bite.

